# Some Little Vids



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i though i would post some little vids of my reds chasing stuff around and eating some beef heart and tormenting my Oscar. They are not that great quality i did them on my digi cam but you get the point.

Eating some beef heart
Tormenting my Oscar
Get that goldfish boys!

hope you enjoy them. :laughlong:

Croz


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Where are you hosting these vids?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

from my iis server. its on a dedicated high speed cable. its my business connection but at the moment i don't need all the bandwidth. i may take them down in the evening when use is higher.

Croz


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

well i know people are downloading the vids what do you guys think ?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice!!!
You just gotta love those baby p's







They seem to be very active and not shy at all...

btw: with what did you shoot those vids?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

my digi cam has a vid function its not very good but it does the job i am going to borrow my friends digital vid camera sometime soon and tanke some good ones. they are very active and they are growing like weeds. the one of them eating the beef heart was before i got 3 more and befor i got my 108g.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

your vids suck







J/k Mark looks good , but not as nice as mine just yet


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

hahahaha someday when mine are bigger they will take the bus over there and kick the crap out of your p's


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Cool vids!


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

lol mark lol its never gooing to happen , mine will always br bigger than your


----------

